# I own 2555 mahindra



## b.bruess (7 mo ago)

Not happy with this tractor. Hydrolic bypass I had to install. Owner of new bought tractor shouldn't have to pay for bad engineered design flaw. Pressurizes the hydrolic oil cooler till it bursts. If you trailer your cab tractor a note. All glass even windshield is safety glass NOT automotive windshield glass. How is this even legal!! When a small rock goes over your pickup it will totally destroy the tractor windshield. Cars have a piece of plastic to hold windshield in place. Not this tractor..... oh BTW. Head gasket blown at 400hrs.air bubbling out overflow tube at bottom. Had oil leak fixed 2x at pro shaft.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello b.bruess, welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear about your problems with the Mahindra 2555 tractor. My neighbor soured on his Mahindra years ago and bought a John Deere tractor. Frankly, he didn't have many problems with it that I'm aware of, I think it was a problem with his mindset. There are guys with very few problems with their Mahindra.


----------

